# Cute but daft



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Aiden doing his latest poses

















and this is what happens when the advert with Blondie comes on the TV he can be asleep under the bed hears the song and

YouTube - 100_1640.MOV


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Arr lovely pics and videos. Love the video.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

lol...that is so cute....what lovely pics. 

Only just realised there was a video link as well...lol. 
I love the expressions...lol


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Love it!!.....:thumbsup:


----------



## lucy and jake (Dec 2, 2008)

Those photos really made me laugh.


----------



## dragonlady1380 (Dec 6, 2008)

fantastic. my dog has herown dvd that makes her do that its great


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

He is a nutcase of a dog done really well in the show ring but lives in TinyTashi's bedroom under her bed and guards her with his life - will have to ask her to download the photos of him in a dress stood on his hind legs in the bedroom :shocked::shocked:


----------



## sharkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Lol - great photos.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

haha great pics the video is lovely hes got a gorgeous little face


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

tashi said:


> Aiden doing his latest poses
> 
> View attachment 12892
> 
> ...


*:thumbup: pmsl at that Tashi, i love the way she looked at the camera then looked back at the telly...*


----------

